# AMNPS - Using Todd's dust while hot smoking



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 30, 2015)

Yesterday was an ugly day over here in SW Chicago. The morning started out chilly and sunny. I loaded a 4 lbs chuckie into the MES30 around 8am. I had a couple issue during the smoke, but that's not the purpose of this post. A few weeks ago I told Bear I would use the dust on my next hot smoke to check it's viability....and so I did.

I packed the AMNPS with a full load of pecan with the expectation things would go smooth. Well they did for about the 1st row. Everything was smoking fine, albeit VERY fast. It went through the 1st row in about 1 hour. After that, it was all downhill. At around the 1.5 hour mark I noticed the smoke changed colors from a nice blue hint to a more billowy white color. I went and checked the smoker and noticed that at some point, the rest of the dust got ignited and along the 2 other rows. Obviously, I couldn't watch things as they were happening, but the added heat in the MES and low flash point of the dust must have caused what little heat the dust burning puts off to ignite the rest of the rows to each side. 

I was smoking at MES setting of 250 and Maverick reading of 230. Here are some photos.

Below is time stamped 7:56 AM. The AMNPS just being filled. I made sure there was about 1/4 of an inch from the tops of each row also.













20150329_075619.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Mar 30, 2015






Below is time stamped 9:28 AM. Notice the row farthest to the left is burning from it's side. I'm assuming the middle row did the same also because this was taking just 30 minutes after the 1 mark when I actually checked it and the right row had already burned.













20150329_092856.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Mar 30, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Mar 30, 2015)

Todd had noticed the dust did catch fire on higher smoker temps......  It was then he designed and developed the AMNPS (pellet smoker)...   The pellet smoker and tube smoker are designed for smoking at higher temps.....   

Normal meat smoking temps below 180 the AMNS works perfect....

From Todd's web site......

The A-MAZE-N-SMOKER(AMNS)PATENTED is a smoke generator that was created out of my need to Cold Smoke meat, fish and cheese. After months of testing, we found the perfect combination of design, materials and sawdust that gives consistent results every time. Even though the AMNS was created for Cold Smoking, it can also be used to supplement smoke at temps up to 180° inside your smoker.

The 6"x6" AMNS will smoke for 8 hours on 4 oz. of A-MAZE-N-DUST, and the 6"x8" AMNS will burn 10 hours on 6 oz. of A-MAZE-N-DUST. They DO NOT burn pellets.

A-MAZE-N-DUST is a special blend of sawdust that gives the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER it's long and consistent smoke times. Each A-MAZE-N-DUST smoke flavor is a 100% natural product, with no additives, fillers, scents or oils added. 

In April 2011, we added the New A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER(AMNPS)PATENTED to the lineup. The NEW AMNPS was designed to burn BBQ Pellets, but also burns sawdust. You can use the AMNPS for Cold Smoking and supplement smoke during Hot Smoking. It performs very well all the way up to 275°+ inside your smoker. 

In July 2012, we introduced the A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER(AMNTS)Patent Pending to the rest of our smokers. The Tube Smokers perform very well in pellet grills, gas grills and gas smokers. Their unique design takes up very little space on your grates. They produce great smoke during cold smoking and at cooking temps.

FEATURES & BENEFITS:
* Smoke Generator creates clean, "Creosote Free" smoke!
* Cold Smoke Meat, Fish, Cheese, Nuts and More! 
* Hot Smoke your favorite foods - See FAQ's for more information
* Constructed of Stainless Steel - Durable and will not rust 
* Small, light and portable 
* Can be used in a smoker or grill 
* No holes to drill 
* No cords to plug in 
* 6 x 6 AMNS will smoke up to 8 hours on 4 oz. of A-MAZE-N-DUST
* 6 x 8 AMNS will smoke up to 10 hours on 6 oz of A-MAZE-N-DUST
* AMNPS 5 x 8 Pellet Smoker Burns Pellets of Sawdust
* Produce very little heat 
* Easy to use 
* Easy to clean - NO "GOOEY MESS"!


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 30, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Todd had noticed the dust did catch fire on higher smoker temps...... It was then he designed and developed the AMNPS (pellet smoker)... The pellet smoker and tube smoker are designed for smoking at higher temps.....
> 
> Normal meat smoking temps below 160 the AMNS works perfect....


This was the AMNPS that I was using and it's designed to work with both dust and pellets from my understanding (and from Todd's site). The question though was how the dust would act at the higher smoking temperatures. I knew it would burn faster, but we didn't know if it was going to jump rows or not.


----------



## susieqz (Mar 30, 2015)

does that all mean that sawdust might burn better at higher altitudes?

the maze tends to die out after burning one leg, here at 4100'.

the tube works fine but it doesn't last long enow for an overnight smoke.

when the maze dies after 3 hours it gets frustrating.

i'll be trying all of dave's suggestions like removing not only the chip loader but also the cover of the fire pot.

the 18'' tube would fix this but won't fit in the mes30.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 30, 2015)

susie, the problem I ran into is it seemed that the dust jumped rows from the extra heat that was in the smoker. It also burns MUCH faster with the smoker at higher temps. In that regard, I don't think it would be a fix for your situation. 

What about a mailbox mod with the larger tube? Or maybe a custom made larger box ducted into the chip loader (like a mailbox mod)?


----------



## kadoka (Mar 30, 2015)

Just wondering if you have ever had this problem using the pellets?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 30, 2015)

Kadoka said:


> Just wondering if you have ever had this problem using the pellets?



No never. Todd's pellet have worked great for on every occasion.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 30, 2015)

susieqz said:


> does that all mean that sawdust might burn better at higher altitudes?
> the maze tends to die out after burning one leg, here at 4100'.
> the tube works fine but it doesn't last long enow for an overnight smoke.
> when the maze dies after 3 hours it gets frustrating.
> ...



Yes, the dust does burn much better at higher altitudes.... I see your at 4100' .I'am just shy of 5,000' .

I tried & tried to get some pellets to work in the AMNPS....  Just wouldn't stay lit for more than a half row.  

c farmer sent me some dust to try & that is the ticket for the AMNPS !  Done some BBB this last weekend & the dust once started just kept going !  

Get ya some dust & your good to go !  Thumbs Up


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 30, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Yes, the dust does burn much better at higher altitudes.... I see your at 4100' .I'am just shy of 5,000' .
> 
> I tried & tried to get some pellets to work in the AMNPS....  Just wouldn't stay lit for more than a half row.
> 
> ...



But the dust will lite up over 200 degrees in the smoker.

It would work in a mailbox thou.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 30, 2015)

c farmer said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the dust does burn much better at higher altitudes.... I see your at 4100' .I'am just shy of 5,000' .
> ...



Good point, I wasn't even thinkin on that.... Great catch Adam !  Susie, my apology I seen you comment & didn't see about the hot smoking... All I do in my MES is real low smoking...  You could do maybe a 12" tube with the pellets or as Adam suggested a mailbox !  

Again, sorry I didn't see the hot smoking part even though it's in the thread title....  Good grief, it's been a Monday !


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 30, 2015)

Adam is right about the dust catching when you get hotter. WHB, for the lower stuff the dust is the only thing I use. I love how easy it is to get lit and stay lit.


----------



## susieqz (Mar 30, 2015)

how hot can i use dust? i'll be smoking ham around 140-150.

i never smoke over the boiling  point of water [205 degrees here].


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 30, 2015)

Susie, I've used the dust while smoking sausages. The highest I've set the smoker at when doing so is 180 with no apparent adverse Affect.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 30, 2015)

susieqz said:


> how hot can i use dust? i'll be smoking ham around 140-150.
> i never smoke over the boiling  point of water [205 degrees here].



140-150 and your good.

They say 200 is the cut off point.


----------



## susieqz (Mar 30, 2015)

thanks farmer. i'll order some today.

i wanna smoke all night without getting up.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 30, 2015)

susieqz said:


> thanks farmer. i'll order some today.
> i wanna smoke all night without getting up.



I can get 12 hours out of mine at 170 and under


----------



## susieqz (Mar 30, 2015)

rats. i can't afford it. the shipping is more than the dust.

i can only buy from todd when i can order more than $34.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 30, 2015)

He has a sale going on.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/183659/20-off-free-shipping-at-amazenproducts-com#post_1340918


----------



## susieqz (Mar 30, 2015)

farmer, i was just there, but i'll go look again.


----------



## susieqz (Mar 30, 2015)

that's a great deal. unfortunately. i just bot a 22 pistol to kill evil rabbits. that was $360 . i bot ammo n now i'm broke.

lucky i already had my ham n turkey.

if you think that's a lot to spend on bunnies, they killed over $200 of expensive plants last year.

when the drought ended, rats mice n rabbits had a population explosion, but things that eat them don't breed as fast.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 30, 2015)

My dad always told me " guns are a never bad investment, they always go up in value".   I have two 10 gun and a 12 gun cabinents full.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 25, 2015)

susieqz said:


> rats. i can't afford it. the shipping is more than the dust.
> i can only buy from todd when i can order more than $34.



You can make your own dust....    Throw some pellets in a blender and grind away....


----------



## a g k (Apr 25, 2015)

You also  can make dust from pellets by adding some hot water to them, then stir them up. Down side though is you will need to dry dust  then in an oven or in the sun on a dry day.

A G K


----------



## susieqz (Apr 25, 2015)

thanks, dave n agk.

i really would like the maze to work.

i'll try both methods.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 25, 2015)

A G K said:


> You also  can make dust from pellets by adding some hot water to them, then stir them up. Down side though is you will need to dry dust  then in an oven or in the sun on a dry day.
> A G K




I like the water idea....   would produce a better dust I am thinking.....  better sized particles....


----------



## a g k (Apr 26, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I like the water idea.... would produce a better dust I am thinking..... better sized particles....


  I should have added in my post that I used room temp water that worked, but think hot water would give you a head start on drying. Lost notes I made but think it was less than half as much water as pellets. 4 cups pellets made about 12 cups wet dust. Keep as dry as possible for shorter drying time.

  Was also wondering if nearby high pressure system would make for better burning than a nearby low which usually has a higher moisture content than a high pressure does. Anyone with a weather background, please comment.

  A G K


----------



## susieqz (Apr 26, 2015)

agk, i can tell you that being in a very arid area doesn't seem to make up for altitude problems.


----------

